# One Summer - Two Messerschmitts



## beaupower32 (Aug 9, 2010)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQvvkYyb2iU_

The tale of Black 6 and Black 2. Hardly any music, commentary and sure as hell no CGI. Just all Messerschmitts!!!!!!!!!!!! Very intresting none the less. Its in 9 parts on Youtube! Enjoy!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2010)

Great stuff BP ! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 15, 2010)

I agree. Great to watch.


----------

